# Post your laptop power usage

## defer-

Post your laptop power usage with powertop. I have thinkpad R500 configured for minimal power usage.

Idle:

```
The battery reports a discharge rate of 14.4 W

The estimated remaining time is 2 hours, 55 minutes

Summary: 9.8 wakeups/second,  0.1 GPU ops/seconds, 0.0 VFS ops/sec and 0.4% CPU use
```

Full load:

```
The battery reports a discharge rate of 37.8 W

The estimated remaining time is 1 hours, 9 minutes

Summary: 18.4 wakeups/second,  44.4 GPU ops/seconds, 0.0 VFS ops/sec and 198.9% CPU use
```

----------

## eccerr0r

How about full use, in a wifi environment?  Or with HDD/network activity?

And who cares about wakeups/second if the machine is being jammed with instructions, it's meaningless... being interrupted 10 times for 1ms each second can be (and usually is) less power than being interrupted 1 time every second for 1 second...

----------

## modnaruved

 *defer- wrote:*   

> Post your laptop power usage with powertop. I have thinkpad R500 configured for minimal power usage.
> 
> Idle:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

if assume that good level is 10-12 W of a discharge rate - your results is quite. For example my laptop stay on 25 W.

Although on Win7 it level more less and saw that fan is not running.

----------

## ppurka

Here it is at full brightness + wifi + bluetooth (using bluetooth mouse) + full brightness + I am typing and using the mouse at present

```
The battery reports a discharge rate of 13.6 W

The estimated remaining time is 3 hours, 29 minutes

Summary: -nan wakeups/second,  -nan GPU ops/seconds, -nan VFS ops/sec and -0.0% CPU use
```

At min brightness + wifi + bluetooth (using mouse and typing)

```
The battery reports a discharge rate of 8.77 W

The estimated remaining time is 5 hours, 21 minutes

Summary: -nan wakeups/second,  -nan GPU ops/seconds, -nan VFS ops/sec and -0.0% CPU use
```

At min brightness, without wifi, without bluetooth, not using mouse or keyboard.

```

The battery reports a discharge rate of 5.04 W

The estimated remaining time is 9 hours, 12 minutes

Summary: -nan wakeups/second,  -nan GPU ops/seconds, -nan VFS ops/sec and -0.0% CPU use

```

Don't worry about the "Summary: " line. I just don't have those options enabled in the kernel. Also, current battery charge is at 87%.

----------

